# Carving a rifle stock....again



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lately I've been researching the Mosin Nagant 7.62X54R Russian rifle. Shark Bait here on 2cool had one for sale. He lives in the Austin area and my son picked it up for me the other day. I went to Austin to hunt dove with my son last weekend and brought it home. The rifle is a nice hex receiver Mosin. About 20 years ago a friend laminated three thick pieces of wood (I don't remember what kind). It looks a lot like walnut, but is not walnut. This weekend I started cutting on the stock. I have a long way to go before it starts looking like a rifle stock. Today I did some work on the inletting. Here are a few pictures of the process. If anyone can identify the wood, pleas let me know.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet project, keep us updated please with lots of photos.




BTW, shop images might make some members cringe and want to come clean up LOL I like it myself, sign of a real workshop


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Kind of looks like pecan is my guess.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

bill said:


> Sweet project, keep us updated please with lots of photos.
> 
> BTW, shop images might make some members cringe and want to come clean up LOL I like it myself, sign of a real workshop


I know. I've been trying to organize things in the shop area for a couple of weeks. A friend needed some help with a car repair last weekend so I had to postpone the clean-up. I was eager to start the stock project, so I let it go for a while. things get messy when you are carving wood. I'll try harder to get the area more photogenic for the following pictures. If any 2coolers want to come over and help, they can.

I posted pics of the first stock I carved about 40 years ago. If you didn't see them, here are some of the British .303.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work on the Enfield... Takes my mind back to Kipling and the Zulu wars..LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sharp square stock reminds me of my old days in competition rifle shooting


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking good Pop. Anything would be an improvement on the original! Wow... Mosin Nagant translated to English= Ugly as hell. :doowapsta


PS That must be a "left handed" broom in the pic!


----------

